# [App] ID Card Scanner



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Check identity documents such as id cards and passports on its validity

You are a police or customs officer, working in a bank, or working in a rental car company and have to do with identity cards and passports?

Then download the id card scanner on your phone or tablet!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.idcardscanner

The id card scanner will help you to evaluate the machine-readable zone of the identity card for accuracy.

The machine-readable zone of a passport document is produced by the ICAO standard. It generates from the personal data of the visibility zone. The id card scanner calculates from the data of the birth date and the expiration date the correct check digits and proofs them for accuracy.

In the pro-version you can check the completely machine-readable zone (such as serial number, date of birth, expiration date, personal number and total check id) on its correctness. In the settings you can find a demo.

It also provides an overview of the digits of the used OCR-B font, including counter-examples. This template gives you the opportunity to compare the present number with the OCR-B font.

The app shows examples of fake identity documents with falsifications in the machine-readable zone.

The id card scanner was developed with advisory support from detectives and is available in over 190 countries to proof identity documents.

★ Features:

✔ Check for validity of the checked digits from the machine-readable zone
✔ Overview of how the numbers and letters look like in standard OCR-B
✔ Examples of faked identity documents
✔ Demo of the pro-feature expert-mode


----------

